# New rifle



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I've wanted one for awhile and finally just bought one recently.... A ruger 10/22 takedown. Believe it or not, I actually have .22 ammo too.

I took it to the range the other day and at 50m I was really impressed. Iron sights are actually fiber optic and she was very accurate. Put about 75 rounds through her and had a nice time. 

Now the great part is that it come apart. The case it came with is small and light but this rifle would easily fit in my bob/ghb as needed. 

A little on the high side for a .22 but worth it. Btw, it's the SS model with a threaded barrel. 

I'll post a few pics later.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would like to use one of these with a scope. Zero it. Take apart reassemble and then check zero. I simply can not find 22 ammo so I might as well fire 223 it is available every where now. No 22.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

alterego said:


> I would like to use one of these with a scope. Zero it. Take apart reassemble and then check zero. I simply can not find 22 ammo so I might as well fire 223 it is available every where now. No 22.


 A friend has one and did exactly what you mentioned... And it went right back to zero. It's one of the reasons I bought mine.

Yeah, .22's a bit hard to find.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Usually we say pics of the gun or it didn't happen

Now I say pics of the ammo or it isn't real.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought one about a year ago but never shot it yet, I was impressed about the way it was made and the fact that you can tighten it up very easily if it becomes loose between the two pieces. I also have a Henry 22 AR-7 survival rifle that comes apart and fits in its stock. But it is not made nearly as well as the 10/22 break down. A nice hand gun to go with it is the Ruger 22/45 lite.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I found a ton of .22 today. I violated a personal oath and darkened the doorway to a Brick and Mortar Cheaper Than Dirt. There was a lot of it, at $99 per 550 brick.

I walked out laughing.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Usually we say pics of the gun or it didn't happen
> 
> Now I say pics of the ammo or it isn't real.


Tell ya what.. Tomorrow I'll post pics of both. So try about the ammo.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I found a ton of .22 today. I violated a personal oath and darkened the doorway to a Brick and Mortar Cheaper Than Dirt. There was a lot of it, at $99 per 550 brick.
> 
> I walked out laughing.


Isn't that like .18 per round? Cheaper than dirt....mmmm. I reload 9mm for .13/round. Don't laugh too hard (but at least you found some).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You will enjoy it. They are a bit pricey ,but that is because you can do so much with them. 
I have kept mine pretty basic but do use a scope with it at times. Have used a red dot with it for small rodents.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Isn't that like .18 per round? Cheaper than dirt....mmmm. I reload 9mm for .13/round. Don't laugh too hard (but at least you found some).


The flippers on Arms List are only asking $50 - $55 a brick......... I won't pay that either. I'll just continue to sit on my inventory and only shoot .22 sparingly.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I really like that takedown model, I'd love to have one to throw in the trunk of the car. I've always had a thing for takedown guns, Model 12's, Winchester 92's, 94's and 86's, etc. Alas with a threaded barrel it would be considered an assault rifle here and be banned. @@#$%%#@! Cuomo

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

For those of you who can't find .22lr and find your rifle useless, let me know. I will help relieve you of your burden.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I shoot the heck out of mine and I purchased the Ruger BX-25 mags ( 25rds) to go with it. Great little rifle!
Found some adapter on E-bay for the 10/22 and it slips right on and tightens down easily and allows you
to screw on an oil filter. I was amazed, this actually works! Kinda cool and something to mess around with
out shooting. I don't know the legalities of it so I haven't done this much but have around...just in case!

Enjoy your new rifle!


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Don't get caught, it's suppose to be for catching excess cleaner when clean. To use the it the way you are requires class III or a DD.

Just saying.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Conundrum99 said:


> Don't get caught, it's suppose to be for catching excess cleaner when clean. To use the it the way you are requires class III or a DD.
> 
> Just saying.


Thanks. I thought this might be the way it is. Not connected and sitting on the shelf no where near the rifle.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Mm catching excess cleaning fluid.. Being environmentally aware and concerned about the potential of excess harmful fluid hitting the ground, I'll need to research one of those.


----------

